
Boeing’s Own Test Pilots Lacked Key Details of 737 Max Flight-Control System - chmaynard
https://www.wsj.com/articles/boeings-own-test-pilots-lacked-key-details-of-737-max-flight-control-system-11556877600
======
chmaynard
From the article:

About midway through the MAX’s development, the senior [test] pilot recalls
warning a Boeing executive about taking pilots out of the loop: “Something is
going to get by, and it’s not going to be pretty.”

------
ncmncm
One doubts that they knew, either, that it could add enough trim that the
pilot would not be strong enough to fly the plane. That was one of the bedrock
rules of flight automation.

All this happened because mgmt were trying to dodge oversight put in
specifically to prevent problems like this.

